# Moka Pot for Induction Stove



## phil28 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hey All,

Can anyone recommend a decent Moka Pot for an induction stove?

Just upgraded my stove top so my Bialetti moka pot doesn't work anymore.

Reluctant to get one of those metal plates that transfers heat.

Tia

Phil


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I have been using a Bialetti Venus a few years now. Works very well. Don't have any experience with other brands or models.


----------

